# Buying Equipment for 100 Gal



## Kajendra (Dec 12, 2010)

Hi everyone,

Hope everyone is enjoying their holidays and boxing week 

I recently got a used tank and was wondering on any suggestions for equipment that I could buy. I have 11 yellow labs (cichlids) in the 100 Gal tank which is 5 ft by 2 ft by 18 in. The yellow labs were included in the deal and the tank has been cycling for around a week.

Tbird mentioned that I might need more filtration. What is the recommended amount of GPH? Is it 4 times the tank's volume? Right now I have a Fluval 403 running and feel like I would need more as I might overstock. The Fluval is apparently rated for 400L or approx 100 Gal. Any suggestions here for filters would also be nice.

I've seen the Eheim canister filters from http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=20307 and they seem intereting.

I can't decide between the XP4 vs FX5 vs Eheim Pro 3 2080

I was looking at all the deals and just felt like upgrading on equipment. Hope this isn't too long and thanks for taking your time to read this and possibly reply


----------



## Kajendra (Dec 12, 2010)

*How Much Media?*

I found this nice review of both the Fluval FX5 and the Eheim 2080.

The price of each of these filters is $314.10 and $348.46 respectively.

I was wondering, if I bought these filters, how much would the remaining media cost approximately. Wondering if anyone did the math already or could help me with it as I don't know how much of each filtration to use for the filters.


----------



## vinjo (Dec 8, 2010)

I know Eheim has a sterling reputation, especially the eheim2217's... not entirely sure about all the other models though, I know they're good just not if they're better than the FX5.

FX5 is certainly a keeper from everything I've read.


----------

